# Telkom as a Mobile service provider !?



## Vape_N8th (5/10/16)

Hi Guys and Gals , just wanted to ask , do any of you use or know people who use Telkom mobile for their cell phones , want to get a contract with them , because in all honesty their prices fit my peanut salary and don't influence my vaping budget too much !


----------



## Raslin (5/10/16)

I have been using them or a couple of months now, no major issues at all. I say it's the best value for money at the moment.


----------



## Vape_N8th (5/10/16)

Raslin said:


> I have been using them or a couple of months now, no major issues at all. I say it's the best value for money at the moment.


Been getting a lot of good reviews and the value for money is insane !


----------



## Raslin (5/10/16)

Yip. I have the unlimited bundle. So I never runout of minutes or data. Brilliant imo


----------



## Vape_N8th (5/10/16)

Raslin said:


> Yip. I have the unlimited bundle. So I never runout of minutes or data. Brilliant imo


Looking at the smart plan 250 with the s7 edge


----------



## Raslin (5/10/16)

Have a look at the free me plans as well. I tool a simple only plan. 14k for a phone is not my cup of tea. More money for vape goodies


----------



## Anneries (5/10/16)

In my opinion, stay away. My wife had nothing but trouble.
It might just be the area she works in. But the mobile data is slow/unreliable. 
They take forever to resolve issues.
When you want to cancel it is more issues than anyother service.
But that might only be one in a million negatives. Goodluck on your mobile service provider hunt..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (5/10/16)

I use telkom mobile for my iPad and 3G failover at home. No faults and it always work. 

My cellphone is an mtn contract with data from afrihost


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/10/16)

Ive been with them for a year now. The cheapest our there, unfortunately signal is crap. Ive been in kak numerous times with work when they try to phone me after hours and my phone doesnt have singal


----------



## Salamander (6/10/16)

Telkom mobile is a mixed bag. They have limited cover on their own towers (which is wonderful), and for the rest roam on MTN. The roaming service is terrible, and you have very limited data available. We have about 15 phones with them and its a constant battle if you are out of a major centre.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetalMulisha23 (22/10/16)

I would say make sure of the signal strength in your area.. The area we stay has excellent reception then we moved a few blocks away and I have dark spots with reception through out the house.. The data prices are affordable but from 4 years experience there customer service is pathetic. My solution was to speak to 3-4 different reps to actually figure out what is wrong and to get problems sorted with my contract.

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------

